# dead fishfinder



## beernbasscd (May 11, 2007)

well after getting my fishfinder mounted and used it a couple times; it has decided it doesn't want to work anymore. And that makes me real happy, not, lol. its a hummingbird 141c , all it wants to do is beep-pause-then beep 3 times. i contacted hummingbird and did some research all i can get is check the voltage/connections etc. I don't have a voltage meter at the time, so i tried it on my truck battery too. i've cut the wires back a foot and tried it, done everyting but strip the wires completely. Hummingbird says if my voltage is good and connections are good i'll have to send it in and it'll cost me around 70 bucks. Moneys tight right now so i doubt i'll do that... maybe i should hit it w/ a hammer, ha ha


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

Thats too bad! Im surprised Humminbird could not diagnose it better with the beep codes....


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

Where did you buy it? You might want to try returning it to the store.


----------

